# X-trail + SPecV = AWD SpecV??



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

anyone ever thinks of this?? the X-trail released to the canadian market for 2005 has the same engine.. so would it be possible to take the tranny from it and graft it to a SpecV?? sure its possible with the $$$$.. maybe i should ask.. is it PRACTICAL? lol

and NO i cant afford this.. but anyone willing to spend the bucks.. as long as you give me credit for dreaming this up lol


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

Marty01 said:


> anyone ever thinks of this?? the X-trail released to the canadian market for 2005 has the same engine.. so would it be possible to take the tranny from it and graft it to a SpecV?? sure its possible with the $$$$.. maybe i should ask.. is it PRACTICAL? lol
> 
> and NO i cant afford this.. but anyone willing to spend the bucks.. as long as you give me credit for dreaming this up lol


Interesting concept, However I dont know If we can stand to take any more HP lost thru the drivetrain from the AWD, not to mention we have a tough enough time at the Top end as it is as far as practicality goes. But an AWD spec would be nice. Off the line would be crazy with all the torque we have Down low. Of course with money anything is possible. Just my opinion though


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Marty01 said:


> anyone ever thinks of this?? the X-trail released to the canadian market for 2005 has the same engine.. so would it be possible to take the tranny from it and graft it to a SpecV?? sure its possible with the $$$$.. maybe i should ask.. is it PRACTICAL? lol
> 
> and NO i cant afford this.. but anyone willing to spend the bucks.. as long as you give me credit for dreaming this up lol


Random thought post are next Tuesday.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

caveman said:


> Random thought post are next Tuesday.


lmao this has to be the funniest post ive seen in this site so far lmao :thumbup:


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Vspec04 said:


> Interesting concept, However I dont know If we can stand to take any more HP lost thru the drivetrain from the AWD, not to mention we have a tough enough time at the Top end as it is as far as practicality goes. But an AWD spec would be nice. Off the line would be crazy with all the torque we have Down low. Of course with money anything is possible. Just my opinion though


One way to fix the top end problem and have AWD... TURBO!!! The ultimate sleeper... Evos and STis beware. :thumbup:


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

acriml01 said:


> One way to fix the top end problem and have AWD... TURBO!!! The ultimate sleeper... Evos and STis beware. :thumbup:


even Still, it has an effect. On the Higher top side I believe a decently modded SRT-4 will start to catch up to an STI IIRC. AWD eats up power, but I Still Love it


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*How about X-trail with QR25 spec V mods...*



Marty01 said:


> anyone ever thinks of this?? the X-trail released to the canadian market for 2005 has the same engine.. so would it be possible to take the tranny from it and graft it to a SpecV?? sure its possible with the $$$$.. maybe i should ask.. is it PRACTICAL? lol
> 
> and NO i cant afford this.. but anyone willing to spend the bucks.. as long as you give me credit for dreaming this up lol


Marty you are not the only dreamer...
I do like your concept... But the other way around.
I am Canadian and an ex-Spec V owner and now I drive this incredible machine called X-trail. I am in the process of getting all the available bolt-ons of the QR25. I know I know the X-trail is much heavier than a SpecV but my all wheel drive and suspension is so much better in our endless winters and pot holes.
I hope the extra HP will make it even nicer to drive!

I invite you to take a look at the X-trail portion of this forum (in the 4x4 section) you might find it interesting... look out for a member called 'Terranismo' I think he has a mean machine...

later, ValBoo.


----------



## mysr20de (Aug 13, 2004)

Marty01 said:


> anyone ever thinks of this?? the X-trail released to the canadian market for 2005 has the same engine.. so would it be possible to take the tranny from it and graft it to a SpecV?? sure its possible with the $$$$.. maybe i should ask.. is it PRACTICAL? lol
> 
> and NO i cant afford this.. but anyone willing to spend the bucks.. as long as you give me credit for dreaming this up lol


you wouldnt only need the tranny...you would need a helluva lot more...not practical unless you are gonna drop in a rb26dett...but for the price of doing all that you could buy yourself a brand new car


----------



## chimp871 (Jan 5, 2005)

Sounds kinda expensive, but an AWD Spec V would be pretty nice. But for the price of a Spec plus the swap and all the work i would just get myself a WRX.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the price of the car plus that entire swap would be more than enough to buy you a freakin loaded STI.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

There is no way that an RB series motor can fit logically in the spec-v's engine bay. 

A more logical swap would be the tranny from an X-trail mounted to a pulsar GTi-R driver shaft and rear end. But if you're going to go that far, why not swap the sr20 as well. 


I think chimmike hit the nail on the head on this one


----------

